# FTP Proxy



## nitin (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello,

Can somebody please recommend a good and reliable FTP proxy that can be installed on FreeBSD 9.3? I was using frox for a while since Squid stopped support for FTP, but all of a sudden it is not working now and I can see the following error message in its log file:

```
ERROR: "bind: Address already in use" at line 56 of misc.c
```
I changed the custom port being used for FTP, but the error still persists. Is there any other FTP proxy that you know is better than frox or can you help fix this issue I am facing.... 

Many thanks in advance,

Nitin


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2014)

That error usually indicates it's either already running or something else is using those ports. What does `sockstat -46` tell you?


----------



## nitin (Sep 30, 2014)

`sockstat -46` outputs a long list of services and ports being used.I do see this in that list:

```
nobody   frox       1220  5  tcp4   192.168.0.11:2122     *:*
```
However I am unable to use Filezilla via frox despite not making any changes to the config. It was working fine for many months until now.

In fact, I think frox is working fine as this is what I get in Filezilla:

```
Status:	Using proxy 192.168.0.11:2122
Status:	Connecting to 192.168.0.11:2122...
Status:	Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
Response:	220 Frox transparent ftp proxy. Login with username[@host[:port]]
Command:	SITE ftp.xxxxxxxxx.com
Response:	530 Please login with USER first
Error:	Could not connect to server
```
If I use a direct connection without the FTP proxy, FileZilla works fine. So I am a bit confused as to what could be the problem...


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2014)

It looks like frox requires authentication first, before you are allowed to proxy.


----------



## nitin (Oct 2, 2014)

SirDice, thanks for all your help. Just sorted my problem. apparently, I had configured the new FileZilla client incorrectly.


----------

